# mobster's picture



## mobster (Aug 11, 2010)

Curly Hair Tarantulas (Brachypelma albopilosum)


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats a nice looking boy. Do you have a lady lined up for him?


----------



## mobster (Aug 29, 2010)

*Phlogiellus baeri*


----------



## mobster (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## ArachnoYak (Aug 30, 2010)

Great pics pare, although I think that B. albo would be happier in a slightly bigger enclosure.


----------



## mobster (Sep 14, 2010)

ArachnoYak said:


> Great pics pare, although I think that B. albo would be happier in a slightly bigger enclosure.


yah . i already transferred him to a much bigger enclosure


----------



## mobster (Sep 14, 2010)

B. Emilia


----------



## mobster (Sep 14, 2010)

B. Smithi


----------



## mobster (Sep 14, 2010)

N. Chromatus


----------



## mobster (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## mobster (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## mobster (Sep 14, 2010)

A. Avic


----------



## mobster (Sep 14, 2010)

Chaco golden knee


----------



## Bosing (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome to AB, kabayan... Nice photos... got PM in PALHS. hehe


----------



## mobster (Sep 14, 2010)

Bosing said:


> Welcome to AB, kabayan... Nice photos... got PM in PALHS. hehe


copy that bro


----------



## mobster (Sep 20, 2010)

A. avic new enclosure


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 20, 2010)

Very Nice   I like the way you have the before and after pics


----------



## mobster (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks Zman181


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice  I like the B emilia so fat and cute


----------



## mobster (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks NevularScorpion.. i think the b emilia is in pre molt stage right now. ill update you guys.


----------



## mobster (Sep 26, 2010)

update 092610 molt


B. smithi












B. Emilia


----------



## BillyG (Sep 26, 2010)

i was make choice betwen red knees and golden knees,and then I went:duh!of course golden knees,so royal look. and now I look at your gold knee,i'm so glad i personally choice them,i wish my little girl can growing like yours!


----------



## mikebannon (Sep 26, 2010)

Woow! really nice pics!


----------



## mobster (Oct 11, 2010)

UPDATE:

October 9, 2010 -
Nhandu chromatus molted.


----------



## mobster (Oct 11, 2010)

Brachypelma albopilosum







Pinktoe Tarantula (Avicularia avicularia)


----------



## LovePets (Oct 11, 2010)

That _nhandu chromatus_ is absuletely stunning.


----------



## mobster (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks LovePets


----------



## mobster (Oct 11, 2010)

my Brachypelma emilia, with a bad day.


----------



## mobster (Oct 15, 2010)

update: Acanthoscurria geniculata molted 101510


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome pics kabayan...  Glad to see more pinoys on board!!! Welcome!!!
Im glad to have viewed your pics....
You got nice collection!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## DrJonnyD (Oct 15, 2010)

Very Nice Pics my Brother.  I am brother from Lodge 804 in California. Good to see the brotherhood alive in the PI.  I also spent a year and a half in the PI in 88-90.  Beautiful place.


----------



## mobster (Oct 19, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Awesome pics kabayan...  Glad to see more pinoys on board!!! Welcome!!!
> Im glad to have viewed your pics....
> You got nice collection!!!
> 
> Peace!!!


salamat kabayan for viewing .


----------



## mobster (Oct 19, 2010)

DrJonnyD said:


> Very Nice Pics my Brother.  I am brother from Lodge 804 in California. Good to see the brotherhood alive in the PI.  I also spent a year and a half in the PI in 88-90.  Beautiful place.



thank you very much bro. im from emilio aguinaldo memorial lodge #31.
PI is indeed a beautiful place.
pm me if ever you are planning to have your vacation here bro.


----------



## mobster (Oct 20, 2010)

Cyclosternum fasciatum (costa rican tiger rump) sling (102110)


----------



## mobster (Oct 22, 2010)

Phlogiellus baeri - Philippine dwarf Tarantula 102210


----------



## mobster (Oct 26, 2010)

Grammostola pulchra







Grammostola rosea


----------

